# Migrate to RAID. How?

## meulie

Hi all!

I currently have 1 (P-ATA) drive in my system. I'm planning on adding a 2nd drive and making the whole system RAID-1. Is there a HowTo on this migration process somewhere to be found? I've seen various docs on RAID-1, but they are all for installs from scatch...

----------

## fangorn

AFAIK setting up a new RAID involves repartitioning.

What I would do, save your system to a tar archive, install the raid, unpack your system to the new partition and edit the necessary files (fstab, grub.conf, ...) and reinstall grub before you reboot. Be sure to have a recent backup of your data.   :Wink: 

----------

